
Russia Is Trying to Beat the West to a Covid-19 Vaccine - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-18/russia-is-trying-to-beat-the-west-to-a-covid-19-vaccine
======
aurizon
Here is a townhall video series.

[https://vimeo.com/showcase/tcmsdellmedtownhall](https://vimeo.com/showcase/tcmsdellmedtownhall)

This one details current state of the art.
[https://dellmed.utexas.edu/virtual-town-hall-for-the-
medical...](https://dellmed.utexas.edu/virtual-town-hall-for-the-medical-
community)

------
aurizon
There are many labs, globally, in this race. The molecular ways to create the
diversity of approaches are well known. Russia has many smart people, but they
lack the latest fabrication tools for assembling large volumes of some
vaccines. They can make chicken egg and insect cell cultivated vaccines in
volume if they identify a working vaccine candidate that can be made that way.
They may face volume production problems in making volumes of fabricated
antigens??, however, if a candidate is found, western companies can partner
and make the volume. The degree of testing to large size phase 3 approvals is
costly and time consuming. Russia may choose to jump the regulatory queue and
make a volume released candidate with a lower degree of approval. Countries
will choose to accept/deny release on a country by country basis. Thus, I feel
Russia has a shot at success if they are able to field a good vaccine.
Politics might deny access to some countries, but any well documented release
can function as a de-facto phase 3 trial if it works and has no side
effects/deaths etc. The USA has a tendency to deprecate Russia - political
crap - Russia has smart people and a good education system, but is deficient
in many facilities in depth.

------
Dahoon
>If Russia proclaims success in the hunt for a vaccine before other
candidates, it could create a world of duelling vaccines and geopolitical
battles over who gets supplies.

You could exchange "Russia" with "US" and it would be almost the same. The
only difference is that you might think/fear Russia will do so but we _know_
the US will, as Trump has said he will.

